# TV no sync



## dangles

Hi All 
I am after a bit of information and help my brother was given a LCD TV which his son bought at auction the best information I can find out about is that it has the markings DL Model 2619 LCD TV on it and when he switches it on all that shows is no sync 
can anybody point me in the right direction on this one 
Many Thanks


----------



## octaneman

Hi dangles 


No sync signal means that the signals that are used to communicate between the devices are not set properly. Devices use analogue and digital signals, if one device is in the digital mode and another in analogue the signals are not compatible which will send out an error message. Got to the menu screen and select the proper settings.


----------



## dangles

Thanks octaneman for your reply I will try connecting it through a set top box and see how that goes he didn't get a remote with it so I will have to see what controls are on the tv to get into the menu screen will keep you posted


----------



## dangles

Just an update I connected the TV via a HD set top box and by using a vga cable I was able to get it to work but without the remote I am unable to get into the menu screen and unable to use any of the control buttons on the TV itself apart from the power button unable to use program or volume buttons so still trying to work that out as I want to change the contrast if I can


----------



## JimE

Get a universal remote. You can get them pretty cheap.


----------

